# +/- comments on my boy please



## tummy (Aug 1, 2008)

this is his 1st day on me.. hi is only 2 inch










after 3 months..










up to now.. hi is 5 months on me.. going 3 inch already




























thanks for viewing..


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. The first 2 pics look the same. He has nice color, is he alone? What size tank?


----------



## tummy (Aug 1, 2008)

Malawi- said:


> Welcome to the forum. The first 2 pics look the same. He has nice color, is he alone? What size tank?


yes he is.. his tank is only 20gals. thats why i buy one, because i dont have any space to buy 2 or more.

thanks for the comment sir..


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Hi tummy... welcome to the hobby and to the site!!

He's a good looking fellow.
That's kinda slow growth, but then again, he's solitary, so there isn't the competition for food, so he is most likely not eating as aggressively as he would in a group.

What are your plans, keeping him solitary or getting a bigger tank and getting a group?


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

the first pic has alota coulour for 1" but he seems to loose his colour as he ages..


----------



## tummy (Aug 1, 2008)

Piranha_man said:


> Hi tummy... welcome to the hobby and to the site!!
> 
> He's a good looking fellow.
> That's kinda slow growth, but then again, he's solitary, so there isn't the competition for food, so he is most likely not eating as aggressively as he would in a group.
> ...


thanks sir piranha_man..

i want to add more, but i will change my tank to a bigger one..

what do you think sir if i add 3 or 4? what is the ideal tank for 4 rbp?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

minimum 75 gallons


----------



## tummy (Aug 1, 2008)

Parsa said:


> the first pic has alota coulour for 1" but he seems to loose his colour as he ages..


sorry sir, typo eror.. he is 2 inch on that pic..


----------



## tummy (Aug 1, 2008)

joedizzlempls said:


> minimum 75 gallons


wuuooaaahh.. my room is too small for 75gals. tank.. i dont have enough room or space for 75glas tank.. :no: maybe i can add 40gals only..

well anyway.. thanks for the fast reply sir joe.. :bowdown:


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

if space is a concern, then a 40 breeder would be good for your solo fish


----------



## tummy (Aug 1, 2008)

joedizzlempls said:


> if space is a concern, then a 40 breeder would be good for your solo fish


sir joe, what kind of fish i can add to my rbp that he dont want to eat?

i add a tiger barb, after a few minutes my new fish is gone..


----------



## tummy (Aug 1, 2008)

joedizzlempls said:


> if space is a concern, then a 40 breeder would be good for your solo fish


sir joe, what kind of fish i can add to my rbp that he dont want to eat?

i add a tiger barb, after a few minutes my new fish is gone..


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

he will most likely want to eat anything that moves... especially at that size. there really is no safe bet, some people have success with plecos and crayfish, but for every person that has pulled it off, there's another 2 or 3 people who had it end badly. once you get piranhas, you really are stuck with just piranhas in the tank, once he gets bigger, you could try some small, fast fish, i know that has worked for alot of people once their fish got up around 10".


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Sir, what is the largest tank you can accomodate?
I'd consider that as your answer.

Sir, figure the largest tank you can possibly accomodate, then go one size bigger... and go that route.
(You'll be surprised how much easier it is to maintain a larger tank than it is a smaller one. Parameters, temp. and such stay much more stable.)

Sir, good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

nice fish, welcome to the site!

only thing i would add is to stay away from gold fish. get some shrimp, fish fillets, or pellets. 
not sure what his regular diet but in 2 of the pics i see goldfish and they are bad for a lot of reasons. 
good luck though man, these fish can become an addiction.


----------



## tummy (Aug 1, 2008)

Nick G said:


> nice fish, welcome to the site!
> 
> only thing i would add is to stay away from gold fish. get some shrimp, fish fillets, or pellets.
> not sure what his regular diet but in 2 of the pics i see goldfish and they are bad for a lot of reasons.
> good luck though man, these fish can become an addiction.


sir nick, how about superworm? i do gave superworm 2x a day.. thats his regular meal.. sometimes, i gave him gold fish or feeders. what do you think about superworm? is it ok from him to ate that? tomorow i will give him a shrimp..hehe..

thanks a lot sir..


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi Tummy,

Thats a nice fish you have there! Just curious, where are you from?


----------



## Jonny_dw (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice little red you have there. 20 gallons is too small for him for life though Im afraid.

I wouldnt give him goldfish, they have little nutritional value and have growth hormones that affect piranha's growth, not to mention they can carry parasites!

Id stick to meaty white fleshed sea food such as whitebait, cod fillets, prawns,mussels etc and occasional rare treats of beefheart, chicken etc


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Nice looking little guy you have there.
The 20 gallon should hold him for a month or two, but unfortuantely you're going to have to upgrade to at least something twice that size after that. Reds need a lot of space to move around, personally I wouldn't go with anything smaller then a 55 gallon for the life of the fish.
Unfortunately, there's not much you can put in there that he won't try to eat. Some of us have limited sucess with Plecos but even those are a gamble. Because of the size of your tank, I'd leave him in there by himself for now. 
Good luck, and welcome to the hobby.


----------



## pbucch (Nov 18, 2008)

tummy sir, are you from jamaica?


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

man if you don't have enough space in your room for a bigger tank then theres no point in getting any more piranhas my friend and especially any other fish because hes gonna attack anything that goes in there.. now that he already claimed territory, you can't blame him for attacking any other fish because its his space they're invading.. and instead of getting a rbp you should have got something else like a manny or a elong which are better for solitary aquarium.. he looks really healthy but maybe you should have done alil more research b4 purchasing the guy.. well i can't blame u because they are really tempting to buy.. good luck with your new buddy


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, seriously... what's up with the "Sir" thing anyway?


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

R-E-S-P-E-C-T


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

LOL!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

This thread makes me laugh.


----------



## tummy (Aug 1, 2008)

ksls said:


> Hi Tummy,
> 
> Thats a nice fish you have there! Just curious, where are you from?


Philippines sir..


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

tummy said:


> Hi Tummy,
> 
> Thats a nice fish you have there! Just curious, where are you from?


Philippines sir..
[/quote]

YOUR FILIPINO!! yo i thought you were english this whole time, no wonder your soo respectful but you don't have to say sir all the time because no one really cares.. my girlfriend is filipino(pampangan) and i'm visiting Quezon City next year..

nokarin ka taga?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

PELIGROSO PYGO said:


> Hi Tummy,
> 
> Thats a nice fish you have there! Just curious, where are you from?


Philippines sir..
[/quote]

YOUR FILIPINO!! yo i thought you were english this whole time, no wonder your soo respectful but you don't have to say sir all the time because no one really cares.. my girlfriend is filipino(pampangan) and i'm visiting Quezon City next year..

nokarin ka taga?
[/quote]

Is "Sir" a filipino thing?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

drop the goldfish for one, and poor guy having to be all alone.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

tummy said:


> Hi Tummy,
> 
> Thats a nice fish you have there! Just curious, where are you from?


Philippines sir..
[/quote]

Technically its Ma'am but thats okay. lol


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## tummy (Aug 1, 2008)

PELIGROSO PYGO said:


> Hi Tummy,
> 
> Thats a nice fish you have there! Just curious, where are you from?


Philippines sir..
[/quote]

YOUR FILIPINO!! yo i thought you were english this whole time, no wonder your soo respectful but you don't have to say sir all the time because no one really cares.. my girlfriend is filipino(pampangan) and i'm visiting Quezon City next year..

nokarin ka taga?
[/quote]

ok bro, this time i will call you bro.. nice, your girlfriend is kapampangan, pampanga is located besides subic.. i'm from subic bay.. actually bro i dont know how to speak kapampangan.. theres so many language in Philippines, every other city have different kind of language.. but majority is TAGALOG.. i dont know what is nokarin ka taga? is it where am i located?


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

tummy said:


> Hi Tummy,
> 
> Thats a nice fish you have there! Just curious, where are you from?


Philippines sir..
[/quote]

YOUR FILIPINO!! yo i thought you were english this whole time, no wonder your soo respectful but you don't have to say sir all the time because no one really cares.. my girlfriend is filipino(pampangan) and i'm visiting Quezon City next year..

nokarin ka taga?
[/quote]

ok bro, this time i will call you bro.. nice, your girlfriend is kapampangan, pampanga is located besides subic.. i'm from subic bay.. actually bro i dont know how to speak kapampangan.. theres so many language in Philippines, every other city have different kind of language.. but majority is TAGALOG.. i dont know what is nokarin ka taga? is it where am i located?
[/quote]

yea prefer bro over sir, lol yeay theres soo many different ways to speak it gets confusing.. you speak kapampangan well because you understood what i said.. thats exactly what it means, but i'm learning to speak also so i'm kinda freah too..


----------



## tummy (Aug 1, 2008)

PELIGROSO PYGO said:


> Hi Tummy,
> 
> Thats a nice fish you have there! Just curious, where are you from?


Philippines sir..
[/quote]

YOUR FILIPINO!! yo i thought you were english this whole time, no wonder your soo respectful but you don't have to say sir all the time because no one really cares.. my girlfriend is filipino(pampangan) and i'm visiting Quezon City next year..

nokarin ka taga?
[/quote]

ok bro, this time i will call you bro.. nice, your girlfriend is kapampangan, pampanga is located besides subic.. i'm from subic bay.. actually bro i dont know how to speak kapampangan.. theres so many language in Philippines, every other city have different kind of language.. but majority is TAGALOG.. i dont know what is nokarin ka taga? is it where am i located?
[/quote]

yea prefer bro over sir, lol yeay theres soo many different ways to speak it gets confusing.. you speak kapampangan well because you understood what i said.. thats exactly what it means, but i'm learning to speak also so i'm kinda freah too..
[/quote]

nokarin ka taga sounds like "taga saan ka?" in tagalog. i understand some kapampangan language. but not all..


----------

